# Log ID



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 3, 2015)

My firewood/log supplier found this log recently and I'm kind of stumped on what it is.. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 3, 2015)

What color is the heart?


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 3, 2015)

Red or purple. Didn't have anything to clean it up


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 4, 2015)

Any leaves available to view? Chuck


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 4, 2015)

No leaves it was just a cut log. I do have a bark picture though.. 


 



Nature Man said:


> Any leaves available to view? Chuck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 4, 2015)

It is a hollow form tree :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm taking a wild guess and saying some sort of pine... never seen any with red heartwood, but the bark and straight trunk say pine, any pine smell?


----------



## DKMD (Jan 4, 2015)

Could be Lebabnon cedar... Just a WAG!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks pretty dang similar to this cedar log -








Dang... @DKMD posted at the same time as me


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2015)

It isn't pine or cedar IMO. However I'm not familiar with Lebanon cedar at all other than how beautiful of a tree they are so maybe Doc has it right. 

I wonder if it could be cedar elm. Color isn't quite right for that though.


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2015)

The bark doesn't look like cedar to me, at least none I've ever seen. Tony


----------



## phinds (Jan 4, 2015)

Are you going to mill it or have it milled? With some face grain we might have a better shot at an ID. OR ... if you want to cut off a chunk and clean up the end grain and post a close-up pic, that might also pin it down.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 4, 2015)

phinds said:


> Are you going to mill it or have it milled? With some face grain we might have a better shot at an ID. OR ... if you want to cut off a chunk and clean up the end grain and post a close-up pic, that might also pin it down.



I will mill it into turning blanks but it may be a couple weeks. I will get your pics for you though


----------



## phinds (Jan 4, 2015)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> I will mill it into turning blanks but it may be a couple weeks. I will get your pics for you though


We're in no hurry if you're in no hurry


----------



## Kevin (Jan 5, 2015)

phinds said:


> With some face grain we might have a better shot at an ID.



First he says _"Gimme some end grain damnit!"_ Now he says _"Gimme some face grain damnit!"_ geez Paul make up your mind. 

\

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## phinds (Jan 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> First he says _"Gimme some end grain damnit!"_ Now he says _"Gimme some face grain damnit!"_ geez Paul make up your mind.
> 
> \


GIMMY BOTH DAMMIT ! And throw in a pizza while you're at it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

